# Marbled Crayfish : Self-cloning



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if marbled crayfish are sold in Canada? After reading the article below it sounds like they should be banned. I have never heard of self-cloning species before in which males are not needed for reproduction.

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-01624-y



> NEWS 06 FEBRUARY 2018
> *Geneticists unravel secrets of super-invasive crayfish
> DNA analysis suggests the self-cloning species is a genetic hybrid that emerged in an aquarium in the 1990s.*
> Ewen Callaway
> ...


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I've seen them on I think craigslist, I bought some years ago at a pet store that was on North Rd in BBY (Big Al's?) to raise in a basic aquaponics set up but they didn't get big enough to eat, but would like to try again.

Great interview yesterday on CBC about them


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

According to CBC, these marbled crayfish are for sale in Canada and someone is selling them on Kijiji in Toronto: Female mutant crayfish clones have landed, but government recommends you not buy one - Politics - CBC News


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I've seen them on Vancouver craigslist too


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

I wonder how well they would winter?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Apparently they over winter in Europe. Not a good thing.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

I've kept them before, Canadian Aquatics sells them as well 

And i've seen them on the here for sale every now and then. I dont know if anyone has successfully kept them inside, i've only had them in tanks.


----------

